# Editing in Nik



## lovestruck (Feb 19, 2013)

Using LR 4.3 & shooting in RAW..
When I go to the edit in _( Nik software)_ box and choose 'edit a copy with Lightroom adjustments'
I have the option to choose TIFF or JPEG in the file format box.

As I intend to export as a JPEG after the editing is complete does it make any difference whether I use TIFF or JPEG format at this stage?..

I have been using JPEG' as the TIFF files are so big but if it is better quality wise to use TIFF's then I will use that format.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 19, 2013)

Best to use TIF for quality reasons. 

Also, if you have Photoshop and its Nik plugins too, use Open as Smart Object in PS and launch Nik from there - this allows you to adjust your Nik work in future.


----------



## lovestruck (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for that... I was not sure as I am converting to JPEGS afterwards but will go with the TIFF option..

Do not have Photoshop so can't use Smart Objects or the Brush option


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 19, 2013)

If you export jpg to any editor you will limit the ability of that editor to work by giving it  only 8 bit color data. It will limit how well the editor can use it's internal algorithms to make the changes and effects you are trying to use. 

-louie


----------

